# Endlers



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I bought 2 of these pretty little livebearers the other day - both males as I'm not planning on breeding them 

I'll be on the lookout for more, but started with just the two as I don't think they're pure endler (some of the others in the tank at the shop definitely had some guppy in them) and I want to see how big these guys get, as I don't want to end up overstocked!

Not the best pics I'm afraid, as they're so small and fast-moving!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I bought four pure male Endlers the other day can take some pictures if you want (they were kept as all males in a tank with no other guppies), I'm on the look out for females now (going to have to go to a specialist shop) and am giving my friend my normal guppies so they don't interbreed.

Those two are definitely crossed with normal guppies


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

here's 3 of mine, sorry pictures a bit blurry as you said they are small and move fast. the 4th one (not pictured) has less colour a couple of splodges of yellow and orange along him but I couldn't get a good picture


and the photos don't do them justice their colouring is really bright


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Gorgeous little fishies :001_wub: Did you manage to find a shop that had pure ones, or did you get them direct from a breeder?

When you've got some females, give me a shout if you're looking for someone to take some of the fry


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Lovely fishies (both of you!) 

I do like endlers


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

NaomiM said:


> Gorgeous little fishies :001_wub: Did you manage to find a shop that had pure ones, or did you get them direct from a breeder?
> 
> When you've got some females, give me a shout if you're looking for someone to take some of the fry


We went to a normal fish shop and the endlers were kept in there own tank, they did say they dont get them in very often and they only stock males because people want the bright colours and the females are completly plain. So we're going to check out specialist place in a couple weeks for females if still no luck im going to have to find a breeder


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Got 4 more  Again, they almost definitely have some guppy in them, but they're still pretty little fish!

I'm stocked up to the limit now, so need to stay away from aquatic shops to avoid temptation... though there may be a new tank in the pipeline sometime soon...


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

NaomiM said:


> ... though there may be a new tank in the pipeline sometime soon...


I wondered how long you'd hold out before getting another!! 

Lovely fish, do you have an updated full-tank pic for us?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

It needs a good clean first! My nerite snail has left patterns all over the front glass - it doesn't do much for photo quality!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Let's see if this works - I'm new to this Dropbox malarchy 

Edit - nope didn't work, but hopefully this link will:

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/t2jyzwjya6nexkx/8NwKg8Ha96

Not the best pic as it's taken with my rather basic smartphone, but you get the general idea!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks lovely! And your plants seem to be doing well


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks, need to give that java moss a trim, it's gone crazy!


----------

